# Feather Rock



## andbigdaddy2 (Oct 3, 2006)

Ok i went to my LFS and they had decorations made out of feather rock. For those that dont know its a grey color and they sell it at lows it looks heavy but is really light sold in large blocks and boulders for real cheap. So my question is this is this really aquarium safe? Also i noticed that they had made it harder some how does anyone know how this is done.


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

So are they fake rocks? If so, they may not be aquarium safe. If they are real rocks, I would buy a small one and place it in your tank and check the water parameters for several weeks to see if anything changes.


----------



## andbigdaddy2 (Oct 3, 2006)

Its a real rock.
I found this link http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_featherrock.php
its safe and its perfect for attaching mosses too 
i found some at Lowes for 3.99 a rock each rock was larger than a 10 gallon tank im going to pick some up tonight and buy some cheap tools and try it out the article warns that it can ruin tools so if you try it your self get some tools you can toss out.
I will take pics and post the work in progress to let everyone know how it goes


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

It's very similar to Pumice. It has sharp edges and like coral, can damage fish that aren't used to swimming around it.

Tommy


----------

